# Sehenswerte Kultfilme



## SteveJ (9 Juli 2022)

Kultklassiker können alles sein: 
Veröffentlichungen von bekannten Studios (besonders, wenn es sich um Kassenflops handelte), aber auch unabhängige Produktionen mit kleinem Budget. 
Wichtig ist nur, dass sie denkwürdige Figuren, schockierende Szenen und unvergessliche Dialoge beinhalten.

Hier eine Auswahl:

*"The Big Lebowski" (1998)*
Dieser Klassiker der Coen-Brüder, in dem wir den Dude kennenlernen, kam anfangs gar nicht gut an, gilt aber mittlerweile als ihr großartigster Film.
Es gibt sogar ein Lebowski-Fest!


*"Heathers" (1989)*
Winona Ryders beste Performance sahen wir in dieser schwarzen Komödie, die so ganz anders war, als all die sentimentalen 80er-Teeniedramen.


*"Rocky Horror Picture Show" (1975)*
Die Fans dieses Films, der auf dem Musical von Richard O'Brien basiert, definierten den Begriff "Kult" mit einem Skript zur Beteiligung des Publikums (einschließlich Requisiten) neu, das auch heute noch verwendet wird.


*"Pulp Fiction" (1994)*
Obwohl dieser Film einen Oscar und eine Goldene Palme gewann, gibt es in dieser zwielichten Geschichte in einem drogengefüllten Los Angeles einfach zu viele legendäre Momente, als dass es kein Kultklassiker geworden wäre.


*"Uhrwerk Orange" (1971)*
Stanley Kubricks ikonischer Horrorfilm setzte neue Maßstäbe, aber die Kultfaszination des Films liegt eher darin, dass er für so viele Jahre so umstritten und so schwer zu sehen war.


*"Scarface" (1983)*
Das Kriminaldrama aus Miami über einen kubanischen Einwanderer, der zum Drogenbaron wird, gilt als einer der meistzitierten Filme der Kinogeschichte.


*"Pans Labyrinth" (2006)*
Zwei der brillantesten und phantasievollsten Stunden in Guillermo Del Toros Karriere hatten zwar keinen großen kommerziellen Erfolg, sind aber seither ein absolutes Muss für Fantasy-Liebhaber und Cosplayer.


*"Pink Flamingos" (1972)*
Dieser skandalöse Film mit der legendären Dragqueen Divine ist ein groteskes Juwel, das nur durch Hörensagen zum Hit wurde.
Ein jüngeres Publikum bekommt Spucktüten gereicht, um diese eine, berüchtigte Szene zu überstehen...


*"Blues Brothers" (1980)*
Angefangen hat alles mit einem "Saturday Night Live"-Sketch, aus dem sich eine Band entwickelte, die die Charts stürmte, und dann ein Spielfilm mit einer unglaublichen Anzahl von Blueslegenden.
Heute gibt es immer noch Tribute-Acts und Vorführungen in schicken Anzügen. 


*"Die Ritter der Kokosnuß" (1975)*
Diese surreale Low-Budget-Suche nach dem Heiligen Gral der Monty-Python-Truppe ist definitiv immer noch ein Hit.


*"Donnie Darko" (2001)*
Dieser Sci-Fi-Horrorfilm wurde in den USA in Mitternachtsvorführungen zum Kult und fesselte die Zuschauer mit seiner verwirrenden Geschichte, Jake Gyllenhaals bahnbrechendem Auftritt und natürlich Frank, dem Kaninchen.


*"Reservoir Dogs" (1992)*
Quentin Tarantinos stilvoller Heist-Movie war im Vereinigten Königreich einige Jahre lang verboten und wurde auch andernorts nicht gerade mit Begeisterung aufgenommen, aber die Fans des Films gaben nicht auf und erschienen weiterhin in schwarz-weißen Anzügen zu den Vorführungen.


*"El Mariachi" (1992)*
Ein besonders denkwürdiger Low-Budget-Film: Robert Rodriguez verkaufte tatsächlich seinen Körper an die Wissenschaft, um die Kosten für diesen mexikanischen Action-Thriller zu decken.


*"Die Reise ins Labyrinth" (1986)*
Der Kult um David Bowie vermischt sich mit seiner Figur, dem Koboldkönig, in diesem unheimlichen und wunderbaren Film, der Labyrinth-Maskenbälle auf der ganzen Welt inspiriert hat.


*"Blade Runner" (1982)*
Ridley Scotts epischer, futuristischer Science-Fiction-Film war anfangs nicht sehr erfolgreich, aber die künstlerische Gestaltung, die moderne Film-Noir-Atmosphäre, das Mysterium, die Musik und die Schauspieler haben ihm einen Platz in der Ruhmeshalle des Kults gesichert.


*"Harold und Maude" (1971)*
Der urkomische, morbide Film über einen jungen Selbstmörder, der eine Romanze mit einer viel älteren Frau beginnt, steht in der Welt des Kinos für sich allein.


*"Die fabelhafte Welt der Amélie" (2001)*
Die traumhafte Feier des Glücks in diesem französischen Film überwand die Sprachbarrieren und bezauberte das Publikum weltweit.
Er zieht auch weiterhin Touristen in das ansonsten unspektakuläre Café des 2 Moulins.


*"Fight Club" (1999)*
Wenn eine der größten filmischen Wendungen der Geschichte mit einem bereits kultigen Club mit eigenen Regeln kombiniert wird, kann dies ja nur ein Kultklassiker werden – aber man spricht nicht darüber.


*"Texas Chainsaw Massacre" (1974)*
Dieser in mehreren Ländern verbotene Film aus den Siebzigern hatte bereits eine Aura von quälendem Horror, aber die zugrunde liegende politische Botschaft besiegelte seinen Kultstatus.

Quellen: StarsInsider, MSN, Wikipedia


----------



## Punisher (9 Juli 2022)

Mir fehlt "Die üblichen Verdächtigen"


----------



## mr_solar (9 Juli 2022)

Das Leben des Brian !


----------



## Caine607 (9 Juli 2022)

The Crow


----------



## hoppel4711 (9 Juli 2022)

Top Secret


----------



## TNT (12 Juli 2022)

Die Verurteilten und Papillon gehören für mich auch dazu


----------



## Buster (12 Juli 2022)

https://www.google.com/search?q=200...vm_0HHRSgBZMQ_B16BAgJEAI#imgrc=AnARbC4Rkc-twM
2001: Odyssee im Weltraum
FSK 12
1968 ‧ Sci-Fi/Abenteuer ‧ 2 h 19 min


----------



## celebczj83 (12 Juli 2022)

Zurück in die Zukunft I - III


----------



## Tibon (12 Juli 2022)

Absoluter Kult!
Army of Darkness


----------



## thotti (12 Juli 2022)

Donnie Darko und Assault das Original von John Carpenter


----------



## Tortenfan (14 Juli 2022)

Zählt "Die 12 Geschworenen" auch dazu? Vielleicht eher kein Kultfilm, aber in jedem Fall Must-See.


----------



## TNT (8 Aug. 2022)

From Dusk till Dawn


----------



## tsunami (19 Nov. 2022)

Kult ist bestimmt auch Blues Brothers

" im Auftrag der Herrn"


----------



## tsunami (9 Dez. 2022)

Straßen in Flammen darf auf keinen Fall fehlen.


----------

